

For those not yet using git - lifebeyondfife
http://lifebeyondfife.com/for-those-not-yet-using-git/

======
lifebeyondfife
I know most people have moved to git (or mercurial) but after running some
internal training sessions at work, still I think some devs want simpler
introductory material.

This work-in-progress series of blog posts is my stab at introducing the
lightbulb moments as simply as I can, and in as small steps as I can.

